# Feeder for Dry Pollen Substitute



## Beemeister (Jun 26, 2006)

Have any of you designed a clever, weatherproof type of feeder for feeding dry pollen substitute to the bees early in the season before natural pollen becomes readily available?

What I've usually done is put a dining hall tray on the cover of one of the hives and place a deep super around it to keep the wind from blowing the powder away. I cover it at night and during bad weather. I'm looking for a system that I don't have to monitor as much and I don't have to close up in bad weather.

Are there any designs that you have tried or ideas that you have been toying with?

Thanks.

Tim


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Bird feeder


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I use an empty hive with a solid bottom board and a lid and just dump the pollen in. Tipped slightly forward, of course to keep the rain out.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I have used a nuc in the same manor as MB, but the feeder that I like the most is a hollow log laying on its side.

It should be elevated to keep rodents out and perpendicular to the wind. It gives easy and open access to the pollen and a good cleansing area on the outside of the log for grooming before flight.


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

I've tried bird feeders and found out the birds like the pollen substitute better than the bees do. I tried a few other things that haven't worked very well so I'm going to try a new idea. I noticed a bunch of one gallon water bottles that have handles in the lid. I'm going to drill 3/8 inch holes around the upper part where they angle toward the top and put a cone shaped cover on the attachment hook large enough to keep the rain off. I will paint the outside a dark color to keep the bees from trying to get out the clear plastic, leaving a thin strip clear so I can monitor what is left inside. They will hang from a tree in the bee yard to keep critters away and the 3/8 inch holes will not allow the birds access. The idea seems sound and the cost is right but I won't know if it works or not for a while.


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

The best thing that I have found is a blue rat poison feeder from Mann Lake in Woodland CA. Cost about $40.00 and will hold about 25#.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

The rat poison feeders are the way to go. They kind of look like a chicken feeder. There is little to no waste with these units.


----------



## Sherpa1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Ishi,
What is the item # on the rat poison feeder. I cannot find it on the Mann Lake site. Thanks.


----------



## Beemeister (Jun 26, 2006)

I didn't see it in the Mann Lake catalog either. Maybe it is just stocked in the CA branch. I probably spent more than an hour checking out sites that I Googled, but I haven't found anything that looks like a chicken feeder yet. It sounds like a good idea and I'd really like to see one.

Tim


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I use old drums, on their side, one peryard. I fill a hive top with flour, and set it inside. 
It is what many beekeepers here do. Weather proof and cheap, easy for the bees to access


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry for the delay I wasnt on last night, looked on the invoice


Product # FD-115 Bee Pro Pollen feeder $39.95


I just did a search at the Mann Lake site for FD-115 and did not get any results guess you have to call.


----------

